# How Do I Add Pics to My Album?



## ghettogro (Mar 26, 2011)

I created a new album but I dont see anywhere to upload pics. Any ideas??


----------



## ghettogro (Mar 26, 2011)

I figured out how to attach files like this but Dont see how to upload an album


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 8, 2011)

ghettogro said:


> I figured out how to attach files like this but Dont see how to upload an album


so how did you do that?


----------



## MaryJaney (Apr 12, 2011)

*Uploading pictures is located at the left side of your album name.. Follow these steps...
Go to "My Profile"then click "Add Album". After filling up** click "Save Changes". Then after that you will noticed these phrases "This album does not have any pictures". At the top, you will see a highlighted (black) rectangular object. Left side indicates the name of your album then the right side indicates "Upload Pictures" and "Edit Album".

Note: You cannot easily find those two phrases because of the dark highlighted color.
*


----------



## Mr.Grundy (Nov 3, 2013)

stoner forum with encrypted maze to put up photos more like it... im about to make a youtube DIY video on this.... that is if i ever find this hidden upload button fer fxxx sake


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr.Grundy said:


> stoner forum with encrypted maze to put up photos more like it... im about to make a youtube DIY video on this.... that is if i ever find this hidden upload button fer fxxx sake


https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html


----------

